# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دودل بودن بین رشته مترجمی زبان ایتالیا و مدیریت جهانگردی

## barbad

با سلامخواهشا به این سوالم جواب بدین و نظرات و تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم قرار بدینمن سال چهارم هستم و بین انتخاب این دو رشته (آزاد) مرددمقصد دارم زبان ایتالیا رو در تهران شمال بخونم,مدیریت هم همینطورمیخواستم از هزینه شهری ی این دو رشته هم اطلاعاتی داشته باشمبا تشکر

----------


## moez

فک میکنم بازار کارشون تقربا مثل همه هر دو تا تو کار جهانگردیو توریست و تور های مسافرتیه

----------


## moez

فک میکنم زبان ایتالیایی بهتر باشه

----------


## barbad

سایر دوستان نظرب ندارند؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

اینجا اکثرا تجربی و ریاضین 
فکر نکنم کسی باشه که بتونه تخصصی راهنماییتون کنه اینجا

----------

